# [ANNOUNCEMENT] Cleaning Up the Politics Forum



## cereal_killer

*Good morning USMessageBoard Members and guests. Some of you may notice a more enhanced approach and enforcement as it applies to the "Off Topic Posts" guideline which has been a long part of our Site Rules & Guidelines--

--Any off-topic posts will be deleted or moved to an appropriate forum as per Administrator & Moderator discretion at any time. Warnings/Infractions/Bans will result if members present a total disregard of these guidelines.

[url]http://www.usmessageboard.com/533336-post1.html[/URL]

We do ask that you please report the posts rather than quoting and responding. Quoting/Responding only continues to derail the thread even further. Thank you!*


----------



## Intense

*Both Flame Titles and OP's, which steer Threads towards Bare Knuckle Flame Wars will qualify Threads as Candidates to be Moved to more Appropriate Forums. This is Not Punitive. Heavy Taunting belongs in the Taunting Area. If you truly want your threads to remain here, choose wisely.*


----------

